# January 9th Venice Tuna Trip



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I am trying to put together another PFF member trip. So far I have 3 (all old people, lol), and need 3 more. If interested please PM me asap, as I am getting a lot of interest!

Thanks so much, really looking forward to this!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

trip details?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/22/2009)*Hey guys, I am trying to put together another PFF member trip. So far I have 3 (all old people, lol), and need 3 more. If interested please PM me asap, as I am getting a lot of interest!
> 
> Thanks so much, really looking forward to this!


Whats wrong with old people!!

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>Merry Christmas Woody....thats the start of our 3 daymuzzle loader season...But I think I'm due for a Floridatrip real soon!!!







...hoping toshare a ride with TeamRecesswhen I come







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea it sucks having to take all those old people!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (12/24/2009)*Yea it sucks having to take all those old people!


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

i may be down, what are the details?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

_I am interested._


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

pm me I want 2 slots...


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am interested.


----------

